# My progression thread to become good squanner.



## PCCuber (Sep 26, 2021)

Squan is a nice event. Not many people are that good at it. Therefore, i want to be really good at it. I average around 17-18. My pb is a lucky 8.04, and my main is the mgc sq-1. My goal for the end of year is sub 15, maybe sub-12. I managed to get my current average just by doing many solves, but now i think i need to work on something different to get better. Any tips?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 27, 2021)

Ayo a 8?? What the he-
Ahem
Good luck on your journey! Squan is a cool event. I would do it if I had one.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 27, 2021)

Good luck. Maybe you can branch off to do things like squan bld


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Squan is a nice event. Not many people are that good at it. Therefore, i want to be really good at it. I average around 17-18. My pb is a lucky 8.04, and my main is the mgc sq-1. My goal for the end of year is sub 15, maybe sub-12. I managed to get my current average just by doing many solves, but now i think i need to work on something different to get better. Any tips?


not a squan expert by any means but learning scallop/kite cubeshape might help?


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> not a squan expert by any means but learning scallop/kite cubeshape might help?


I learned Scallop Kite when I was in the 40s and I think he already knows it.


----------



## PCCuber (Oct 3, 2021)

PB Ao5 of 10.71!
10.345
14.712
12.067
9.742
9.468
Really lucky cs and would place me 5th in UK!


----------



## LBr (Oct 3, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Squan is a nice event. Not many people are that good at it. Therefore, i want to be really good at it. I average around 17-18. My pb is a lucky 8.04, and my main is the mgc sq-1. My goal for the end of year is sub 15, maybe sub-12. I managed to get my current average just by doing many solves, but now i think i need to work on something different to get better. Any tips?


Oh yh, I remember you buying that at Leatherhead lol

And I am also trying to improve at squan.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 3, 2021)

If you haven't already, consider starting to learn OBL as it will pay off in the long-run.


----------



## PCCuber (Oct 3, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> If you haven't already, consider starting to learn OBL as it will pay off in the long-run.


Ok! How should i get started with that?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

Have you tried the square-2 puzzle?

I doubt anyone has tried speedsolving a square-2.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 3, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Ok! How should i get started with that?


The process most people use is similar to learning cube shape. You just learn all the cases that are like 2-4 slices away and reduce into them from cases you don’t know and eventually will learn the best way.


----------



## Thom S. (Oct 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Have you tried the square-2 puzzle?
> 
> I doubt anyone has tried speedsolving a square-2.


True, I think it's mostly because the only readily available Square-2 is the Calvins Puzzle one - there is none I know of with a sherical core.
It's fun tho, a lot of things you don't think about with squan.
I've gone up to Square-4 in a simulator.


----------



## PCCuber (Nov 23, 2021)

After a bit of a long break with sq-1, i came back and got some nice solves on the weekly comp. Im going to start drilling more solves now.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow, Finally someone else on these forums does squan! Do you know CSP yet?


----------



## PCCuber (Nov 24, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wow, Finally someone else on these forums does squan! Do you know CSP yet?


No i only know 5 eps right now lol. Im going to work on that over the next few days/weeks.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 24, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Finally someone else on these forums does squan!


We are still few, somehow


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> No i only know 5 eps right now lol. Im going to work on that over the next few days/weeks.


Wow, you are just like me actually. I think I know like a dozen or so EP's and am still somehow quite fast. I know the basics of CSP and can do it on some star shapes, but tracing still takes me like 20-25 seconds.


----------

